# July 14th  Mt will Maine



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2007)

Thaller1,whaller,Myself and bride, Mr and Mrs Snowmosnter and a few other SR regulars will be hiking this on Sat.  Will be meetign at the parking/rest area just past the main entrance to Sunday River ,its on the right side along the river itself..  9am meet and then the trail head is about a mile up after that..  BBQ to follow.


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2007)

Tamy and I will be there. What do you want us to bring? Besides beer of course!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2007)

*count me in..*

Barring anything unforseen right now, I'll be there BobR...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2007)

bigbog said:


> Barring anything unforseen right now, I'll be there BobR...



know this I have to see verry cool.  big bog.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2007)

Terry, beer and bathing suits and something for the grill.   I think the BBQ will take place at my place, unless we find a better set up where we can swim.  Terry this is a sure sign your ok.    most of you have my cell buzz me if need be, or sent me a pm and I'll give it to you.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll bring shrimp, shrooms and chicken... and beer...


----------



## Terry (Jul 9, 2007)

I can probably rustle up some more venison, and will bring a salad. And of course beer. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn, wish I could make that one, sounds like a good crew and a lot of fun!


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 9, 2007)

*venison*



Terry said:


> I can probably rustle up some more venison, and will bring a salad. And of course beer. :beer:



WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO.....we have a freezer if you need a place to store that venison!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 10, 2007)

9.30 am is  time to meet at the rest stop just past the river entrance.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2007)

BUMP
We are still on for 9.30 am tomorrow.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2007)

*....*

sounds good.
I'll check in here later tonight....just in case.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2007)

bigbog said:


> sounds good.
> I'll check in here later tonight....just in case.




Don't bother we are on. Terry and Tammy and snow monster already made it known ther are going.  Ga2ski and Thaller1 and Whaller are in,  We will see ya.  I won't have internet service after I leave sometime this after noon.  pm sent with my cell


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 13, 2007)

We'll see ya all tomorrow!!  Shrimp, shrooms and beer in tow.... possible ribs too...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 13, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Vortex (Jul 16, 2007)

not really worthy of a trip report.  Nice to see everyone.  river gang some names are the same.


  Big Bog(nice to finally meet you), Snowmonster and Mrs, Terry and Tammy and, Thaller1 and Whaller, Ga2ski and Mrs, and little ga2ski,Ski lab and voklboarder myself and my wife all did the hike together. Started on the MT Will trail around 10. finished around 12.30 We took our time and enjoyed the views. Snowmonster 's caught up with us at the end. The trail was short, but had some real steep pitches that were a challenge. 

Cook out. That went well. Venison ,ribs, marinated pork, salads, sausages. chips and dips. Micros brews it was all good. Hopefully we can do this again. Terry's son joined us as well. Nice to see the same crew. Weather was perfect.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 16, 2007)

*....and....*

...and I thought *thaller1*'s ribs were _verrrrry_ tasty!!!
Had a great time BobR....great to meet everyone.   Sorry I was a little on the unprepared side, but don't think anyone could've eaten any more anyways..;-)    The size of the Mt. Will hike couldn't have been any better....but am extremely thankful you got us to accompany you hiking around afterwards.  Only till you see damage done do you realize the power of running water, especially in the flashflood stage it must have been at.  I really would have enjoyed being around the area to witness......nothing out of the ordinary left in the system by the time the thunderstorms arrived in Bangor area Friday night. 
Steve


----------



## Vortex (Jul 16, 2007)

Great to meet you and glad you had fun.  That was the plan.  The afterword hike was interesting.  Not much comment going to come from me on that though.:lol:


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 16, 2007)

What a great day we had... almost made the in-laws tolerable.. 

The hike was wonderful..the weather outstanding and perfect company!!  The BBQ topped it all off...we would have once again been the envy of the parking lot had it been ski season!   Great to meet Bigbob for the first time!  Personalities were a great match......  I'm looking forward to getting together for another hike this summer and/or fall.  Thanks to all for making the trip...special thanks to Mr & Mrs BobR for being the bbq hosts!

T 

I'll have some pics to post tomorrow..the nieces wore me out last night...  well, the littlest one did..she's 6...  she slept on my head all night and was glued to my side beforehand.. They are off visiting other relatives now... so I'm resting!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 16, 2007)

Had a great time. I think everyone had fun. Was nice to meet Bigbog, and to socialize with everyone. The hike was nice and the BBQ was terrific! Snowmonster- the pork bellies were to die for! The second hike was interesting also. I hope we can do it again this summer. Here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 16, 2007)

wish i could have made this. i like this crew's bbq. workin like a dog.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 17, 2007)

Snowseek you would have had fun.  Earn that money so you can play in the witner.


----------

